
How to Think - sshravan
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/409043/how-to-think/
======
warrenm
Synthesize new ideas constantly

Learn how to learn (rapidly)

Work backward from your goal

Always have a long-term plan

Make contingency maps

Collaborate

Make your mistakes quickly

write-up best practices protocols

Document everything obsessively

Keep it simple

